# Can't get TTG Auto Index into TTG LR



## Repelius (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't get TTG Auto Index to bind into TTG LR. I made a template using TTG LR with a slide show in the flash page using monoslideshow. Works fine.
I than made a gallery entry in the menu in order to be able to access an album index as in the many examples on the TTG website. However I don't know where the entry should 
point to (syntax).
I also made the TTG Auto Index as instructed and deleted the thumbnail folder and index.html and than put the folder as a sub under the TTG LR folder.
Is this right and how can TTG LR find the TTG Auto Index?
I also made a gallery (Holland) with TTG Shadowbox and checked the PicLens item (PicLens is installed on my PC). Runs fine in the browser on its own except that the slideshow 
won't run.
I have than put the Holland folder as a sub under the TTG Auto Index folder as I think is instructed. Is this right or do I forget issues.
These must be layman questions for may of you, but I would appreciate if the more experienced peiple can help me out. The TTG website has a lot of information but a down to 
earth step by step instruction to build a website using the various templates still lacks.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Repelius,

My instructions do assume a user has some passing knowledge of website setup and maintenance, which I know isn't the case for all users. 
My apologies if my templates and documentation have left you frustrated.

I'll briefly try to lay this out, beginning with TTG LR Pages.

Let's say you're installing TTG LR Pages to the root of your domain, www.domain.com. People will be able to access its pages by going to your domain name.

You might then choose to install the gallery index into a folder called _galleries_. Doing so, the address you would use to access that index (and therefore the address you'd write into your site menu) would be:

http://www.domain.com/galleries/

Your individual galleries would then been to be installed into the index so that the auto indexing feature will locate them. So, your Holland gallery might be installed to:

http://www.domain.com/galleries/holland/

That's using absolute URLs. If you want the site you run locally, you might want to use relative URLs, but they're a little trickier because you need to know where you are in the file structure. With relative URLs, you can move ahead simply by typing the tail end of the URL. So, if I were at www.domain.com/index.html and wanted to go to my gallery index, the URL would simply be:

galleries/

And if I wanted to move back from my gallery index to my index.html file, then I'd use:

../

That tells the browser to step back one level in the directory structure. So, to jump back to index.html from the Holland gallery, the URL would be:

../../

or

../../index.html

If you're not comfortable with relative URLs, stick to the absolute URLs above (i.e. http://www.domain.com/etc.)

I hope that clears up the confusion. Post here if you have any other problems.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Repelius (Apr 12, 2008)

*Solved*

Dear Matt,

I have tried  a few things now and it appears to work. My confusion was caused by not understanding that once the folder with the index file (index.html or index.php) is accessed, the browser will see this and will run it.
This way it is indeed just a matter of directing menu entries to the proper folder.
I am now going to set up things in a proper way and I appreciate that I may contact you when I run into a problem again. Hopefully this will not happen again.
I appreciate your work and will consider a donation.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm glad it's working for you, Repelius. I'm always in here, so just post if there's a problem. Good luck.


----------

